# strace and Valgrind



## afflictedd2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I have been working on Unix with valgrind and strace, I was wondering what tools do a similar job in Mac OS?


----------



## lurk (Jan 15, 2009)

Dtrace is what you are looking for, it is way cool.


----------



## DanKegel (May 28, 2009)

afflictedd2 said:


> I have been working on Unix with valgrind and strace, I was wondering what tools do a similar job in Mac OS?



Valgrind now supports the Mac, see
http://blog.mozilla.com/nnethercote/2009/05/28/mac-os-x-now-supported-on-the-valgrind-trunk/

We've been using valgrind on the mac for several months now
on the Chromium project.  We run some of our unit tests
constantly under Valgrind, and it has caught quite a few
leaks and other problems.  I highly recommend it.

http://groups.google.com/group/vim_mac/msg/2bfd871b82c9b3b1 is a
walkthrough showing exactly how to build and use it to track down a bug in mac vim.
(Though that was done before the merge to trunk, so the download line
is a bit dated.)

Run, don't walk, to http://valgrind.org, check it out from the trunk,
and give it a shot.


----------



## afflictedd2 (May 29, 2009)

Thank you DanKegel!


----------

